# Beach City Lake/Spillway



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

So whats the scoop on Beach City Lake/Spillway?? Heard some people talking about it here and there, and in the past have heard theres very good carp fishing opportunities down "at the dam"? I understand there's a lake and a spillway available for fishing, so does anyone know what is better; the lake part or the spillway? I'd be interested in catching anything really, Pike, Crappie, Carp, Catfish, anything that'll bite really haha. Just looking for some general "tips" of the lake and what kinds of fish are where.

Thanks!


----------



## Sop17 (Mar 10, 2010)

ive never actually "fished" it, but it is the worlds greatest bowfishing. its basically a 2,000 acre swamp and there is a rediculous amount of carp there, I know they stock saugeye too but idk how the fishing for them is. Ive heard its good below the spillway for pike and saugeye in the spring.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

i have tried it without much success but i have also heard of people catching crappie and saugeye below the spillway. i might try going back there sometime in the next couple weeks just to see what i can get.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

They stopped the saugeye stocking there, but should be a few fish still around. Great for carp and bullheads.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, Beach City is becoming me and my buddies new favorite spot.... been there a handful of times now, tried both the spillway and lake, lots of success at both(Carp and Catfish). Haven't been skunked yet...however all the cats have been smaller, we have however heard some people talking about bigger ones they've caught or seen caught. 

And I hate to be picky, as I can't complain about catching anything consistently, but if anyone knows where there may be a shot to catch some other things, and what to use for them, I'm open to suggestions! Thanks


----------



## duke05 (Oct 7, 2007)

If you walk down the river from the spillway to the bridge, I have caught a few nice size crappie with a minnie under a bobber. Have caught a few 5+ lb cats out of there and once and a while catch a sugeye, but they have been few and far between now and never of any size. Have always heard people talking about pike below the spillway but have never seen one caught. Most big cats came on a large chunk of chicken liver.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Its been a long time but I used to catch lots of pike right below the spillway. I use to use large bass shiners under a bobber set about 2 ft deep. I would set pole (with a rock) to extend out in the water about 3 or 4 ft. Then open bail on reel and put a very small stone on your line just to hold in place. Pike traveling along rocks would grab the bait and swim off. casually and quietly pick up your rod and set hook after the float moves off for the 2nd time. It is usually best in late Feb thru mid April but some can still be hanging around. Average size 26-33". It doesn't get any easier than this, sitting and soaking up sun, sippin coffee while watching a couple of floats. I've seen others set 1 rod and fish for other stuff with the other. Good Luck!


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

So I have a few questions. Was back down there today... we fish both at the spillway, AND at the lake. The spillway we had a lot of success the first time there, and mediocre success the 2nd time. Today, nothing. The lake we've had decent success on catfish, both times we fished it. The only problem is, they're all the same size: 12-15" range. So my first question is, where are the big cats? Are they in the lake, or just the spillway?

My 2nd question is, when at the lake, you can see carp(big ones), EVERYWHERE... how do hook these monsters? At the spillway we had tons of success on corn the first time down. But at the lake with corn, nothing both times. Whats the trick? Are they all at the top splashing around b/c their spawning, or because its just that shallow?


----------



## duke05 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dont target the carp much, sometimes catch them when fishing for cats with worms. I have not fished the lake side in like 5 years. Always looks like you could walk across the silt. When did fish the lake only caught the small cats also. I usually catch the bigger cats up near where the water spills out, then walk them down to the end of the wall to land them. And I am usually out there at night, cant remember catching any big ones during the day. Have not been down this year yet but I also like fishing there, you just have to be aware of some of the other guys sittng down there since they closed the rest stop on 250. If you see a gold Dodge Ram and a guy with a black lab fishing probably me. Usually fish worm and liver on bottom for cats and grub and minnie for sugeye. Good luck.


----------

